# Motherboard kaputt. Wie bekommen ich mein System auf UEFI

## Erdie

Hallo,

leider scheint mit Board kaputt zu sein. Die neuen Motherboards unterstützen alle UEFI. Angeblich gibt es so einen BIOS Kompaltibilitätsmodus.  Kann ich meine alte Platte mit MBR Partitionierung einfach so booten, wenn das Board in den bios Modus geschaltet wird?

Mir wäre am liebsten, wenn ich so weit wie möglich nichts an meinem System ändern müßte. Geht das mit den neuen UEFI Motherboards? 

Sorry, leider ist das Thema ganz neu für mich  :Sad: 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## py-ro

Ja, ist kein Problem.

Bye

Py

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die neuen Boards schauen, was sie finden. Wenn sie ein UEFI Boot-Device finden, dann starten sie das im UEFI-Modus. Wenn sie ein BIOS Boot-Device finden, dann starten sie das im BIOS-Modus. Das macht jedes Board, da musst du keine Angst haben.

Mit der Partitionierung musst du dir auch keine Sorgen machen. Da geht alles. Schon BIOS unterstützt GPT und MBR. Es ist nur so, dass Windows nur mit UEFI GPT unterstützt und deshalb wird oft verbreitet, GPT wäre ein Vorteil von UEFI.

Auf was du achten solltest, dass ist SecureBoot. Ist ein Feature von UEFI, mit dem man nur signierte Kernel starten kann. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob dieses Feature nur aktiv ist, wenn du im UEFI-Modus startest oder immer. Und wie das vorkonfiguriert ist. Solltest du auf alle Fälle deaktivieren, wenn du etwas anderes als Windows nutzen willst. Und ich gehe davon aus, das willst du   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## py-ro

Bei Einzelhandel Boards ist Secureboot nie voraktiviert.

Das Bootverhalten ist meist so voreingestellt wie es gerade beschrieben wurde, läßt sich für gewöhnlich aber auch genauer einstellen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Die neuen Boards schauen, was sie finden. Wenn sie ein UEFI Boot-Device finden, dann starten sie das im UEFI-Modus. Wenn sie ein BIOS Boot-Device finden, dann starten sie das im BIOS-Modus. Das macht jedes Board, da musst du keine Angst haben.

 Nicht immer, es gibt Mainboards wo die BIOS-Emulation (Compatibility Support Module) im UEFI erst von Hand aktiviert werden muss.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Auf was du achten solltest, dass ist SecureBoot. Ist ein Feature von UEFI, mit dem man nur signierte Kernel starten kann. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob dieses Feature nur aktiv ist, wenn du im UEFI-Modus startest oder immer.

 Bei jedem UEFI das mir bis jetzt untergekommen ist wurde die BIOS-Emulation abgeschaltet sobald SecureBoot aktiv war und umgekehrt.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Bei Einzelhandel Boards ist Secureboot nie voraktiviert.

 Dafür ist aber bei Fertigsystemen, welche mit einem vorinstallierten Windows verkauft werden, ein aktivierter SecureBoot eigentlich fast immer Standard. Genauso wie die Schnapsidee den Lizenzschlüssel fürs Windows in der extra dafür neu erfundenen ACPI-Tabelle "MSDM" einzuprogrammieren.

----------

## Erdie

Ich hatte vorher eine ASUS board und habe mir jetzt dieses gekauft, in den Hoffnung, dass ich es einfach tauschen  und weitermachen kann:

http://www.alternate.de/ASUS/M5A97-R2-0-Mainboard/html/product/1024294?

Der Rechner fing an Zicken zu machen, bootete in schwarzen Bildschirm, manchmal lief der nvidia treiber in einen segfault und machmal kam der Rechner hoch und alle Fenster hatten schwarzen Inhalt- je  nach Lust und Laune bzw. Betreibstemperatur.

Ich  habe dann gedacht, es sei der Grafikkarte und gleich eine neue gekauft - voll in die Scheiße gegriffen, da  die neuer Karte die gleichen Fehler bringt. Jetzt habe ich das Board gekauft. Wenn es letztendlich am Netzteil gelegen hat, habe ihr eine neues Suizid - gefährdetes Community Mitglied. Wir werden sehen. Ich habe  leider keine Möglichkeit woanders zu testen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Das kann natürlich alles möglich sein (schwarzer Bildschirm).

Wichtig ist, dass du jegiliche statische Aufladung vermeidest. Also vor jeden Arbeiten mit/am Mainborad Mensch und Werkzeug über die Heizung erden.

Die Grafikkarte sollte richtig im Slot sitzen. Das Klicken allein ist kein Indiz dass sie richtig sitzt - nachschauen.

Es könnten auch sein dass noch nicht die richtigen Treiber im Kernel gesetzt sind.

Und natürlch mal ein Blick ins BIOS werfen. Nicht alles was dort eingeschaltet ist brauchst du auch.

Ich hatte mal ein Mainboard gewechselt, da hat die Kiste ständig neu gebootet - es war das Netzteil.

----------

## Erdie

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Das kann natürlich alles möglich sein (schwarzer Bildschirm).
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass du jegiliche statische Aufladung vermeidest. Also vor jeden Arbeiten mit/am Mainborad Mensch und Werkzeug über die Heizung erden.
> 
> Die Grafikkarte sollte richtig im Slot sitzen. Das Klicken allein ist kein Indiz dass sie richtig sitzt - nachschauen.
> ...

 

Naja, der Rechner läuft schon jahrelang, da habe ich die kernelmodule schon richtig geladen. Und der schwarze Schirm kommt nur ab und wann

----------

## py-ro

Dann hohlt er sich noch ein Netzteil und dann war es der Bildschirm.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn du die CPU ohne Hammer in den Slot bekommst, dann sollte das Board funktionieren. Alles was du da noch anpassen musst sind die Treiber. Also für Netzwerk, Sensoren und Sound. Die sind ja nicht unbedingt identisch. Hat jetzt auch wenig mit dem Hersteller zu tun. Ansonsten ist eine Ferndiagnose schwierig. Würde da schon fast sagen, geh in ein richtiges Computergeschäft und lasse testen. Oder kauf komplett neu. Es besteht die Gefahr, dass du sonst noch mehr bezahlst als komplett neu.

Ich kenne da so Fälle (hatte 10 Jahre Computergeschäft): Stecke funktionierende CPU in kaputtes Board. Ergebnis: CPU auch kaputt. Stecke kaputte CPU in funktionierendes Board. Ergebnis: Board auch kaputt. Hab da mal an einem Tag auf diese Weise so um die 1000€ Schaden angerichtet und war dann bedient. Obwohl Asus-Boards sich da gut schlagen, die von Asrock waren absolute Killer...

Wenn es wirklich am Netzteil liegen sollte, dann hast du wenigstens den Vorteil, dass du dir noch keine anderen Komponenten gekillt hast.

----------

## Erdie

Der worst case wäre wirklich, wenn es das Netzteil ist. Das könnte schon sein. Aber die Symptome deuten weniger darauf hin. Im Textmodus ist der Rechner immer gestartet und das Netz ging auch immer aber wenn xorg versucht zu starten war in 4 von 5 Fällen Sense. Das Netz ging immer noch aber X kill und consoleswitch geht nicht und der Bildschirm war meist schwarz, ab und zu dann auch nicht. Meistens ging es einmal wenn der Rechner ganz kalt war. Ich hoffe nicht, dass es an der DPU liegt aber das halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich. Oder der Speicher?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei dem, was du so schreibst, hätte ich auch auf die Grafikkarte getippt. Klingt nach Überhitzung durch Lüfterausfall. Zum Speicher: Wenn du mehrere Riegel drin hast, einen raus nehmen und mit nur einem testen. Dabei aufpassen, der muss oft in einem bestimmten Slot stecken. Und dann halt mit dem anderen.

Aber wenn es im Textmodus immer geht, dann würde ich CPU und Speicher ausschließen. Denen ist das ja egal, was da läuft. An das Board glaube ich jetzt nach dieser Beschreibung auch weniger. Das ist ein Problem mit der Grafik. Wobei dazu natürlich die ganze Kette gehört. Wenn da am Netzteil etwas ausgefallen ist, dann reicht die Leistung noch für den Textmodus, aber nicht mehr für den Grafikmodus.

----------

## Erdie

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei dem, was du so schreibst, hätte ich auch auf die Grafikkarte getippt. Klingt nach Überhitzung durch Lüfterausfall. Zum Speicher: Wenn du mehrere Riegel drin hast, einen raus nehmen und mit nur einem testen. Dabei aufpassen, der muss oft in einem bestimmten Slot stecken. Und dann halt mit dem anderen.
> 
> Aber wenn es im Textmodus immer geht, dann würde ich CPU und Speicher ausschließen. Denen ist das ja egal, was da läuft. An das Board glaube ich jetzt nach dieser Beschreibung auch weniger. Das ist ein Problem mit der Grafik. Wobei dazu natürlich die ganze Kette gehört. Wenn da am Netzteil etwas ausgefallen ist, dann reicht die Leistung noch für den Textmodus, aber nicht mehr für den Grafikmodus.

 

Tja, wie gesagt, die Grafikkarte ist es nicht. Die habe  ich vor eine paar Tagen erneuert. Heute ist ein neues Board auf  dem Weg  zu mir.

Gelegentlich, also eher selten, ist es  auch passiert, dass noch nicht einmal das Bios zum Vorschein kam. Von daher könnten auch noch Speicher oder CPU eine Macke haben. Da Motherboards aber öfters kaputtgehen (ich habe in 30 Jahren noch nie eine kaputte CPU gesehen), habe ich auf das Motherboard getippt.

Der Rechner ist meistens im Powersave Modus mit wenig Belastung gelaufen und die Lüfter funktionieren. Die CPU wurde also niemals überstrapaziert geschweige denn übertaktet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich meinte wenn schon den Lüfter der Grafikkarte.

Aber wenn dann nicht mal das BIOS kommt, dann ist es dann doch wohl etwas anderes. Das spricht dann eindeutig gegen meine Vermutung. Weil du geschrieben hattest, im Textmodus ging es immer.

----------

## firefly

Nur weil es im textmodus "immer" funktioniert, muss es nicht heißen, dass es nicht am Netzteil liegt.

Im reinen Textmodus kann es gut sein, dass die Grafikkarte und andere teile des systems weniger beansprucht werden => weniger Leistung/Energie benötigen

----------

## platinumviper

Ich tippe auch am ehesten auf das Netzteil oder das Motherboard.

Mein Gentoo auf diesem Rechner stammt noch aus der Athlon64 Zeit, seitdem immer nur Motherboard, CPU und einige andere Komponenten gewechselt aber nie neu installiert. Wichtig ist die Konfiguration des Kernels und die Anpassung der USE-flags. Erst den Kernel so konfigurieren, dass er mit beiden CPUs, Chipsätzen usw läuft, dann USE-Flags auf gemeinsamen Nenner bringen (bei Wechsel von AMD zu Intel also z.B. 3dnow raus, aber sse4 noch nicht rein) und "emerge -avND system". Nach dem Umbau läuft der Rechner sicher im Textmodus, vielleicht sogar grafisch, aber viele Programme werden nicht oder nicht richtig funktionieren. Jetzt Kernel an neue Hardware anpassen, ebenso die USE-Flags. Dann den gcc und Abhängigkeiten neu kompilieren damit er bei der folgenden emerge-Orgie volle Leistung bringt. Jetzt nur noch "emerge -avND world" und alles ist wieder OK und deutlich schneller.

Wenn ich Probleme hatte, lag es immer am zu schwachen Netzteil. Mein jetziger i7-4930K @ 4,1 GHz verbraucht nun mal etwas mehr Energie als sein Vorgänger, ebenso die Wasserkühlung die den Luftkühler ersetzt. Die Grafikkarte kommt auch nicht mehr mit dem aus, was der PCIe Slot bietet und will über 2 zusätzliche Kabel versorgt werden.

Bist du sicher, dass deine Kernelkonfiguration zum Motherboard, Chipsatz und CPU passt? Hast du die USE-Flags angepasst und ein "emerge -avuND word" gemacht?

<edit>

Um UEFI brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen, ich habe hier Secure-Boot aktiviert und trotzdem läuft alles einwandfrei. Ich boote mit LILO von einer "normal" formatierten Festplatte, die anderen Distributionen/Betriebssysteme haben ihren eigenen Boot-Loader (i.d.R. GRUB) in ihrer root-Partition und lassen sich mit dem -R Parameter temporär aktivieren. Für Secure-Boot Krempel muss ich leider direkt vor dem Rechner sitzen und F12 drücken um in das Boot-Menü den UEFI-BIOS zu kommen (Gigabyte Board, bei ASUS ist es F8, bei Samsung Laptops F10, Standardisierung wäre hier etwas feines).

Wenn du eine Secure-Boot-Version von irgendetwas testen willst, beachte, dass es sich im UEFI-BIOS als primär zu startendes OS einträgt, im GRUB-Menü von z.B. openSuSE 13.2 Beta steht dein normales Gentoo zwar drin, aber es lässt sich nicht booten. Du muss dann nur im BIOS die Boot-Reihenfolge wieder korrigieren.

Binäre Linux Distributionen haben mit solchen Hardware Upgrades auch keine großen Probleme, Windows zickt je nach Version unterschiedlich stark rum, OS X musste ich jedes Mal neu installieren.

<\edit>

----------

## Erdie

Das Paket mit dem Board ist im Frachtzentrum haegengeblieben und wird heute zugestellt. 

Ich hatte vorher ein AM3+ board mit nvidia karte und habe auch jetzt eine  neue nvidia Karte und ein neues AM3+ Board gekauft - alles vorher von Asus und die neuen auch von Asus.

ich kaufe mir also die hardware passend zur Software um moeglichst wenig Stress zu haben. Die Kist lief vorher einwandfrei und ich erhoffe mir, weil ich wieder eine Asus genommen habe, dass die Kabel moeglichst alle von der Laenge passen, weil die Stecker an aenlichen Positionen sind. Es ist aegerlich wenn man feststellt, dass es nicht reicht und man noch den Loetkolben anheizen muss. Im besten Fall hoffe ich, dass alle Treiber passen.

Netzteil ist moeglich, ich hoffe aber, dass es nicht der Grund war, denn ich konnte im alten Bios keine Auffaelligkeiten bei den Spannungen sehen. Mit lm-sensors konnte ich sie allerdings auch anzeigen, allerdings hatte ich das vergessen auch zu tun. Jetzt habe ich schon alles auseinandergenommen. Drueckt mir die Daumen, dass die Kiste wieder fliegt. Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, dass mir die Rechnerschrauberei Spass machen.

Sorry, habe nen Notebook mit  US Tastatur, mir fehlen die Umlaute.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also die Tatsache, dass du das Board vom gleichen Hersteller kaufst, bedeutet nicht, dass da die gleichen Chips für Netzwerk usw. verbaut sind. Das musst du auf alle Fälle kontrollieren, aber die sind ja in der Anleitung und auch bei Alternate aufgelistet.

Bei den Kabeln mach dir in Bezug auf das Mainboard keine Sorgen, da liegen die Buchsen bei allen Boards an vergleichbaren Positionen. Wo du da aufpassen musst, ist das Netzteil. Da solltest du auf die Kabellängen achten und deswegen auch die Kommentare lesen. Da gibt es einige, da sind die Kabel manchmal arg kurz.

----------

## Erdie

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei den Kabeln mach dir in Bezug auf das Mainboard keine Sorgen, da liegen die Buchsen bei allen Boards an vergleichbaren Positionen. Wo du da aufpassen musst, ist das Netzteil. Da solltest du auf die Kabellängen achten und deswegen auch die Kommentare lesen. Da gibt es einige, da sind die Kabel manchmal arg kurz.

 

Schon klar, aber jetzt mach mir nicht noch mehr Angst, dass ich auch noch das Netzteil tauschen muß. Das hätte grad noch gefehlt   :Shocked: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Will dir keine Angst machen, hab nur das Gefühl, dass da einiges in die falsche Richtung geht. Also du hattest Asus und kaufst Asus. Ist aber irrelevant in Bezug auf die Treiber und die Kabel. Deshalb schreibe ich es. Du wirst im Kernel durchaus andere Treiber aktivieren müssen und ich sag ja nicht, dass du ein anderes Netzteil brauchst. Aber wenn, dann solltest du dir keins kaufen, wo dann die Kabel nicht passen....

----------

## Erdie

@Klaus: Ich versteh das schon. Ich kaufe auch Asus, weil ich glaubt, dass die noch einigermaßen Qualität bauen.

Ich habe jetzt das neue MB drin. Symptome sind die gleichen. Also der Status ist jetzt:

1. Graka neu

2. Motherboard neu

Erst blieb wieder das Schirm schwarz. Ich habe dann im Bios den Speichertakt auf DDR3-800 runtergestellt. Verbraut ist DDR1333. Plötzlich kommt der Destop hoch. Alles funktioniert: Sound, Netz usw. Allerdings bleiben wieder einige Fenster schwarz und der Rechner hängt sich auf.

Also Verdacht: Speicher

Da ich 2 4GB Riegel verbaut habe, stecke ich sie wechselseitig einzeln ein und teste. Mit beiden das gleiche Problem

Beim Testen passieren jedesmal unterschiedliche Dinge. Einmal passierte es, dass der Rechner im "waiting for uevent to process" hängt und auf dem Schirm steht nehmen vielen Dingen, die ich nicht verstehe: 

```
unable to process CPU paging request
```

Ich vermute von daher jetzt, dass es doch die CPU ist, da ich es für unwahrscheinlich halte, dass 2 Spreicherriegel gleichzeitig kaputt gehen. Was denkt Ihr? Da ich am "Point of no return" angekommen bin, ich mir Geld jetzt scheissegal. Ich will einfach, dass die Kiste wieder läuft.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sorry, wenn ich das jetzt so sage. Aber ich hatte schon öfters solche Situationen. Und da habe ich einfach nur noch gesagt, komplett neu.

Gehäuse und Laufwerke kannst behalten, Netzteil eventuell auch, aber mit dem Rest kommst du unterm Strich auf keinen grünen Zweig. Unterm Strich hast dann mehr ausgegeben als für komplett neu.

Der Stress kommt dann noch dazu.

----------

## Erdie

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sorry, wenn ich das jetzt so sage. Aber ich hatte schon öfters solche Situationen. Und da habe ich einfach nur noch gesagt, komplett neu.
> 
> Gehäuse und Laufwerke kannst behalten, Netzteil eventuell auch, aber mit dem Rest kommst du unterm Strich auf keinen grünen Zweig. Unterm Strich hast dann mehr ausgegeben als für komplett neu.
> 
> Der Stress kommt dann noch dazu.

 

Wenn ich das jetzt mache, muß ich doch davon ausgehen, dass sowohl die neue Grafikkarte, als auch das neue Board kaputt ist. Ich will jetzt ja nicht behaupten, das könnte nicht passieren. Aber ist das wahrscheinlich? Dann kann ich doch besser eine CPU + Speicher kaufen. Dann ist doch alles neu. 

BTW: Das Bios sagt zu dem 12V Strang, dort liege 11,788V an. Ist das irgendwie verdächtig, oder kann es durchaus eine Abweichung von 0,2V geben?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also jetzt mal ganz ausführlich. Wie kann so etwas kaputt gehen? Netzteil läuft Amaok. Dann kann alles kaputt sein. Dann geht aber gar nichts mehr. Dann kannst du noch hoffen, dass die Laufwerke ok sind. Trifft aber auf dich nicht zu, die Kiste geht ja noch irgendwie.

Bei dir ist das Problem entweder CPU, Mainboard oder Netzteil. Den Rest kann man ausschließen oder ist ja schon getauscht. Spannungsanzeige im BIOS ist ok, das hat alles eine Toleranz von so um die 5%. Und die Anzeigen sind auch nicht genauer. Da müsstest du dir erst Sorgen machen, wenn das unter 11 Volt wäre. Problem ist, wie sieht das unter Last aus? Du misst das im Ruhezustand, wo die Grafik nichts zieht. Könnte sein, dass die Spannung unter Last einbricht. Aber das sieht du nicht im BIOS.

Wo bist du denn jetzt? Neues Mainboard schon drin? Grafik und Speicher leben immer noch und wenn du ins BIOS kommst, dann ist die CPU auch ok. Wenn die CPU hin ist, dann geht gar nichts mehr.

----------

## Erdie

@Klaus: Hab Pm bekommen, melde mich.

Hier nochmal die Ausgabe von lm-sensors wenn der Speicher auf 800 gestellt wird und der Rechner mit Desktop läuft:

```

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +25.5°C  (high = +70.0°C)

                       (crit = +90.0°C, hyst = +88.0°C)

it8721-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:          +2.76 V  (min =  +2.88 V, max =  +0.90 V)  ALARM

in1:          +2.82 V  (min =  +1.54 V, max =  +0.25 V)  ALARM

in2:          +0.96 V  (min =  +2.03 V, max =  +0.96 V)  ALARM

+3.3V:        +3.29 V  (min =  +3.53 V, max =  +0.58 V)  ALARM

in4:          +0.19 V  (min =  +2.45 V, max =  +1.75 V)  ALARM

in5:          +2.52 V  (min =  +1.97 V, max =  +0.12 V)  ALARM

in6:          +0.10 V  (min =  +0.02 V, max =  +2.68 V)

3VSB:         +0.00 V  (min =  +4.63 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

Vbat:         +3.31 V  

fan1:        1013 RPM  (min =  173 RPM)

fan2:        1000 RPM  (min =   11 RPM)

fan3:           0 RPM  (min =   53 RPM)  ALARM

temp1:        +26.0°C  (low  = -102.0°C, high = -38.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor

temp2:        +24.0°C  (low  = -52.0°C, high = +35.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

temp3:       -128.0°C  (low  = +95.0°C, high = -48.0°C)  sensor = disabled

intrusion0:  OK

```

Hier lief X im Hintergrund. Jetzt habe ich X gestoppt und nochmal gemessen:

```

it8721-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:          +2.74 V  (min =  +2.88 V, max =  +0.90 V)  ALARM

in1:          +2.84 V  (min =  +1.54 V, max =  +0.25 V)  ALARM

in2:          +0.96 V  (min =  +1.64 V, max =  +0.96 V)  ALARM

+3.3V:        +3.29 V  (min =  +3.53 V, max =  +1.15 V)  ALARM

in4:          +0.22 V  (min =  +2.45 V, max =  +1.75 V)  ALARM

in5:          +2.52 V  (min =  +1.97 V, max =  +0.12 V)  ALARM

in6:          +0.10 V  (min =  +0.02 V, max =  +2.68 V)

3VSB:         +0.00 V  (min =  +4.63 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

Vbat:         +3.31 V  

fan1:        1044 RPM  (min =  173 RPM)

fan2:         997 RPM  (min =   11 RPM)

fan3:           0 RPM  (min =   53 RPM)  ALARM

temp1:        +27.0°C  (low  = -102.0°C, high = -38.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor

temp2:        +24.0°C  (low  = -52.0°C, high = +35.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

temp3:       -128.0°C  (low  = +95.0°C, high = -48.0°C)  sensor = disabled

intrusion0:  OK

```

----------

## Erdie

Na super,

jetzt ist er tot.

ich hatte die Speichergeschwindigkeit im BIOS auf standard zurückgesetzt und wollte rebooten. Der Reboot ging schief und jetzt bootet er noch nicht einmal in das Bios. Es passiert schlichtweg gar ncihts mehr ausser dass das DVD Laufwerk gescannt wird. Der Bildschirm bleicht schwarz. Wahrscheinlich ist jetzt das Board kaputt.

Update: Nachdem ich eine Weile gewartet hatte, startet er wieder. Dieses Mal in einen Kernel Panic.

----------

## Erdie

Wenn ich es schaffe, in den schwarzen Schirm zu starten, zeigt dmesg folgendes:

[code:1:dffa042158]

    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.14.14-gentoo (root@kellerkind) (gcc version 4.7.3 (Gentoo 4.7.3-r1 p1.4, pie-0.5.5) ) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 18 12:37:26 CEST 2014

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda2

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009e7ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009e800-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000ba870fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ba871000-0x00000000bab4cfff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bab4d000-0x00000000bab5cfff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bab5d000-0x00000000bb95afff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bb95b000-0x00000000bca37fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bca38000-0x00000000bca38fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bca39000-0x00000000bcc3efff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bcc3f000-0x00000000bd082fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bd083000-0x00000000bd7f3fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bd7f4000-0x00000000bd7fffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec10000-0x00000000fec10fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec20000-0x00000000fec20fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed61000-0x00000000fed70fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed80000-0x00000000fed8ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fef00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100001000-0x000000023fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.7 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: To be filled by O.E.M. To be filled by O.E.M./M5A97 R2.0, BIOS 2501 04/07/2014

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x240000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF write-through

[    0.000000]   C0000-CEFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   CF000-EBFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   EC000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000000 mask FFFF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 000080000000 mask FFFFC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0000BD800000 mask FFFFFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 0000BE000000 mask FFFFFE000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] TOM2: 0000000240000000 aka 9216M

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] original variable MTRRs

[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 2GB, range: 1GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 3032MB, range: 8MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 3, base: 3040MB, range: 32MB, type UC

[    0.000000] total RAM covered: 3032M

[    0.000000] Found optimal setting for mtrr clean up

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 64M 	num_reg: 4  	lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000] New variable MTRRs

[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 2GB, range: 1GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 3032MB, range: 8MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 3, base: 3040MB, range: 32MB, type UC

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xbd800000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xbd800 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 98000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01cb5000, 0x01cb5fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01cb6000, 0x01cb6fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01cb7000, 0x01cb7fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x23fe00000-0x23fffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x23fe00000-0x23fffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x23c000000-0x23fdfffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x23c000000-0x23fdfffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x200000000-0x23bffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x200000000-0x23bffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0xba870fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00200000-0x3fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x40000000-0x7fffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x80000000-0xba7fffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xba800000-0xba870fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbca38000-0xbca38fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xbca38000-0xbca38fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01cb8000, 0x01cb8fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbcc3f000-0xbd082fff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xbcc3f000-0xbcdfffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xbce00000-0xbcffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xbd000000-0xbd082fff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01cb9000, 0x01cb9fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01cba000, 0x01cbafff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbd7f4000-0xbd7fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xbd7f4000-0xbd7fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100001000-0x1ffffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100001000-0x1001fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100200000-0x13fffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x140000000-0x1ffffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f0490 000024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000bab55070 00005C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000bab5c200 00010C (v05 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Optional FADT field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20131218/tbfadt-634)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000bab55168 007095 (v02 ALASKA    A M I 00000000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000bb955f80 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000bab5c310 00007E (v03 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 00000000bab5c390 000044 (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000bab5c3d8 00003C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000bab5c418 000038 (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BGRT 00000000bab5cd68 000038 (v00 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bab5c4a8 0008BC (v01 AMD    POWERNOW 00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000023fffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x23fffffff]

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [mem 0x23fff7000-0x23fffafff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0008ffffff] PMD -> [ffff880237600000-ffff88023f5fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x23fffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009dfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0xba870fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xbca38000-0xbca38fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xbcc3f000-0xbd082fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xbd7f4000-0xbd7fffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100001000-0x23fffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2075742

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 11892 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 761026 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 20480 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1310719 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x05] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 5, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x06] address[0xfec20000] gsi_base[24])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 6, version 33, address 0xfec20000, GSI 24-55

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x43538210 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 72

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xba871000-0xbab4cfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbab4d000-0xbab5cfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbab5d000-0xbb95afff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbb95b000-0xbca37fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbca39000-0xbcc3efff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbd083000-0xbd7f3fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbd800000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfec0ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec10fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec11000-0xfec1ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec20000-0xfec20fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec21000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed01000-0xfed60fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed61000-0xfed70fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed71000-0xfed7ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed8ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfeefffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfef00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x100000000-0x100000fff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xbd800000-0xfebfffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 27 pages/cpu @ffff88023fc00000 s78848 r8192 d23552 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s78848 r8192 d23552 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2043285

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Node 0: aperture @ 0 size 32 MB

[    0.000000] Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

[    0.000000] Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

[    0.000000] This costs you 64 MB of RAM

[    0.000000] Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ b0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xb0000000-0xb3ffffff]

[    0.000000] Memory: 8026564K/8302968K available (5609K kernel code, 721K rwdata, 2224K rodata, 1036K init, 984K bss, 276404K reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Preemptible hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=4

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:1024 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 3210.779 MHz processor

[    0.000003] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6421.55 BogoMIPS (lpj=3210779)

[    0.000602] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000933] ACPI: Core revision 20131218

[    0.003503] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.212821] Security Framework initialized

[    0.213580] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.216250] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.217544] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.217851] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.218656] tseg: 00bd800000

[    0.218659] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.218952] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.219245] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.219582] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0xf9

[    0.219879] process: using AMD E400 aware idle routine

[    0.220176] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 16, 4MB 8

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 128, 4MB 64, 1GB 0

tlb_flushall_shift: 6

[    0.221085] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 16K (ffffffff81bb9000 - ffffffff81bbd000)

[    0.222030] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.232330] smpboot: CPU0: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (fam: 10, model: 04, stepping: 03)

[    0.334474] Performance Events: AMD PMU driver.

[    0.334810] ... version:                0

[    0.335136] ... bit width:              48

[    0.335430] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.335718] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.336013] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.336341] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.336639] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.336960] process: System has AMD C1E enabled

[    0.337259] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU0

[    0.341381] MCE: In-kernel MCE decoding enabled.

[    0.343382] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.350072] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1

[    0.363343] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU1

[    0.365391]  #2

[    0.378588] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU2

[    0.380396]  #3

[    0.393624] x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    0.393630] process: Switch to broadcast mode on CPU3

[    0.394505] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (25686.23 BogoMIPS)

[    0.399180] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.399642] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xbab5d000-0xbb95afff] (14671872 bytes)

[    0.400453] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xbca39000-0xbcc3efff] (2121728 bytes)

[    0.401182] kworker/u8:0 (27) used greatest stack depth: 5912 bytes left

[    0.401413] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.402069] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.402355] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.402671] node 0 link 0: io port [d000, ffff]

[    0.402674] TOM: 00000000c0000000 aka 3072M

[    0.402955] Fam 10h mmconf [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.402957] node 0 link 0: mmio [c0000000, fef0ffff] ==> [c0000000, dfffffff] and [f0000000, fef0ffff]

[    0.402962] TOM2: 0000000240000000 aka 9216M

[    0.403243] bus: [bus 00-1f] on node 0 link 0

[    0.403245] bus: 00 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.403246] bus: 00 [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.403247] bus: 00 [mem 0xf0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.403248] bus: 00 [mem 0x240000000-0xfcffffffff]

[    0.403298] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.403697] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.404252] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

[    0.404535] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.404817] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for extended access

[    0.412354] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.412884] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.413165] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.413449] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.413763] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.415464] ACPI: Executed 2 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.423768] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.424056] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20131218/hwxface-580)

[    0.424694] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20131218/hwxface-580)

[    0.425309] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.425590] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.426016] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.426571] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.427407] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.494465] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.494785] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.495317] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM

[    0.495863] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.496178] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.496464] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x03af]

[    0.496748] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

[    0.497032] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03b0-0x03df]

[    0.497350] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.497635] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.497921] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.498207] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.498536] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1002:5a14] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.498701] pci 0000:00:02.0: [1002:5a16] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.498741] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.498782] pci 0000:00:02.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.499155] pci 0000:00:04.0: [1002:5a18] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.499192] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.499234] pci 0000:00:04.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.499576] pci 0000:00:05.0: [1002:5a19] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.499646] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.499686] pci 0000:00:05.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.500057] pci 0000:00:07.0: [1002:5a1b] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.500094] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.500134] pci 0000:00:07.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.500491] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1002:4391] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.500508] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xf040-0xf047]

[    0.500516] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xf030-0xf033]

[    0.500524] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf020-0xf027]

[    0.500532] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf010-0xf013]

[    0.500540] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf000-0xf00f]

[    0.500548] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfe30b000-0xfe30b3ff]

[    0.500672] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.500683] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe30a000-0xfe30afff]

[    0.500763] pci 0000:00:12.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.501175] pci 0000:00:12.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.501191] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe309000-0xfe3090ff]

[    0.501257] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.501259] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.501300] pci 0000:00:12.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.501649] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.501660] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe308000-0xfe308fff]

[    0.501739] pci 0000:00:13.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.502108] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.502123] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe307000-0xfe3070ff]

[    0.502190] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.502192] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.502235] pci 0000:00:13.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.502580] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1002:4385] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.502719] pci 0000:00:14.2: [1002:4383] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.502737] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe300000-0xfe303fff 64bit]

[    0.502790] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.502830] pci 0000:00:14.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.503199] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1002:439d] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.503357] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1002:4384] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.503443] pci 0000:00:14.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.503815] pci 0000:00:14.5: [1002:4399] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.503829] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe306000-0xfe306fff]

[    0.503918] pci 0000:00:14.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.504313] pci 0000:00:16.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.504325] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe305000-0xfe305fff]

[    0.504405] pci 0000:00:16.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.504820] pci 0000:00:16.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.504836] pci 0000:00:16.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe304000-0xfe3040ff]

[    0.504902] pci 0000:00:16.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.504904] pci 0000:00:16.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.504945] pci 0000:00:16.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.505332] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1200] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.505428] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1201] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.505519] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1202] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.505609] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1203] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.505702] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1204] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.505867] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:0fc6] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.505877] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfd000000-0xfdffffff]

[    0.505889] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.505900] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.505907] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x24: [io  0xe000-0xe07f]

[    0.505915] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xfe000000-0xfe07ffff pref]

[    0.506036] pci 0000:01:00.1: [10de:0e1b] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.506046] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe080000-0xfe083fff]

[    0.507379] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.507665] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.507668] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe0fffff]

[    0.507672] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.507771] pci 0000:02:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.507784] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.507804] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd2104000-0xd2104fff 64bit pref]

[    0.507817] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xd2100000-0xd2103fff 64bit pref]

[    0.507883] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.507885] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.509379] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.509699] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.509703] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.509806] pci 0000:03:00.0: [1b21:1142] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.509825] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe200000-0xfe207fff 64bit]

[    0.509921] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3cold

[    0.511377] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.511664] pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe200000-0xfe2fffff]

[    0.511768] pci 0000:04:00.0: [1b21:1142] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.511786] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfe100000-0xfe107fff 64bit]

[    0.511916] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D3cold

[    0.513377] pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.513665] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff]

[    0.513782] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 05] (subtractive decode)

[    0.514073] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x03af] (subtractive decode)

[    0.514075] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.514077] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x03b0-0x03df] (subtractive decode)

[    0.514079] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.514081] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.514083] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.514085] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.514263] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.514992] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.515717] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.516407] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.517115] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.517786] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.518489] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.519158] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.519929] ACPI: Enabled 1 GPEs in block 00 to 1F

[    0.520312] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0xa, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.520773] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.521295] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.521579] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.522061] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.522458] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.522462] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.522815] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.523164] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.523498] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.523869] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.524351] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.524635] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.531897] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.531949] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.531951] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xba871000-0xbbffffff]

[    0.531952] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbca39000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.531954] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbd083000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.531955] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbd800000-0xbfffffff]

[    0.532297] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.532632] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.532947] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.533228] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.533542] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.533960] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.534438] hpet0: 3 comparators, 32-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.536777] Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.547434] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.547754] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    0.548193] system 00:00: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.548479] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.548834] system 00:01: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.549121] system 00:01: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.549405] system 00:01: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.549689] system 00:01: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.550018] system 00:01: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

[    0.550301] system 00:01: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.550584] system 00:01: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    0.550878] system 00:01: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.551161] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

[    0.551474] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

[    0.551758] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5] has been reserved

[    0.552058] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7] has been reserved

[    0.552342] system 00:01: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.552659] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x089f] could not be reserved

[    0.552952] system 00:01: [io  0x0b20-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    0.553238] system 00:01: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

[    0.553522] system 00:01: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.553850] system 00:01: [io  0xfe00-0xfefe] has been reserved

[    0.554135] system 00:01: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.554420] system 00:01: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.554705] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.555034] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed61000-0xfed70fff] has been reserved

[    0.555319] system 00:01: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec10fff] has been reserved

[    0.555604] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff] has been reserved

[    0.555900] system 00:01: [mem 0xff800000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.556218] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.556447] system 00:02: [io  0x0290-0x02af] has been reserved

[    0.556735] system 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.556753] pnp 00:03: [dma 4]

[    0.556835] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.556908] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.556970] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.557074] system 00:06: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.557391] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.557454] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.557529] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.557679] pnp 00:09: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.557765] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.557934] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.558067] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfec20000-0xfec200ff] could not be reserved

[    0.558353] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.558611] pnp 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.558616] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.558912] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    0.563841] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.564124] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.564409] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe0fffff]

[    0.564695] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.565262] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.565545] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.565842] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.566397] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.566680] pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe200000-0xfe2fffff]

[    0.566979] pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.567294] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff]

[    0.567581] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.567882] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af]

[    0.567884] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

[    0.567886] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df]

[    0.567888] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.567890] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.567892] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.567893] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.567895] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.567897] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfd000000-0xfe0fffff]

[    0.567899] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xd1ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.567901] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.567903] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd2100000-0xd21fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.567905] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfe200000-0xfe2fffff]

[    0.567907] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xfe100000-0xfe1fffff]

[    0.567909] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af]

[    0.567911] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7]

[    0.567912] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df]

[    0.567914] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.567916] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.567918] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.567919] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 10 [mem 0xc0000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.567949] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.568392] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.569137] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.569649] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.569983] TCP: reno registered

[    0.570271] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.570600] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.571009] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.571395] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.571681] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.571971] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.572285] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.826149] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.826397] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.826779] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[    0.828732] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ b0000000 size 65536 KB

[    0.829059] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[    0.829341] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[    0.833386] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x010000c8

[    0.833679] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x010000c8

[    0.834016] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x010000c8

[    0.834305] microcode: CPU3: patch_level=0x010000c8

[    0.834730] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.835301] LVT offset 1 assigned for vector 0x400

[    0.835590] IBS: LVT offset 1 assigned

[    0.835897] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x0000001f)

[    0.836919] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.837895] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.844342] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.844640] audit: type=2000 audit(1414245103.522:1): initialized

[    0.845427] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.851385] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.851678] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.851973] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.852418] msgmni has been set to 15805

[    0.853319] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.853886] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.854264] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.855119] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.855484] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.876375] 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.877827] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.878158] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.878721] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.879290] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.879696] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.880230] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.880773] ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 1

[    0.881592] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.884387] brd: module loaded

[    0.885956] loop: module loaded

[    0.886501] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    0.886651] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 3 ports 6 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode

[    0.887195] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    0.888524] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.889081] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.889524] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.889939] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe30b000 port 0xfe30b100 irq 19

[    0.890491] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe30b000 port 0xfe30b180 irq 19

[    0.891027] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe30b000 port 0xfe30b200 irq 19

[    0.891793] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    0.892097] r8169 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    0.892810] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 72 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.893094] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RTL8168f/8111f at 0xffffc90000c76000, 54:a0:50:50:e2:8d, XID 08000800 IRQ 72

[    0.893622] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    0.894407] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.894691] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.895070] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

[    0.895087] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.895526] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.896066] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    0.896630] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    0.896955] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe309000

[    0.902932] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.903249] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.903535] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.904101] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.904383] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.14.14-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.904666] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    0.905197] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.905482] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    0.905954] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.906389] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.906924] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    0.907488] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    0.907796] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 21, io mem 0xfe307000

[    0.913932] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.914244] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.914530] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.915094] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.915378] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.14.14-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.915662] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    0.916194] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.916479] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    0.916945] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.917371] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.917903] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    0.918433] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: debug port 1

[    0.918773] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: irq 23, io mem 0xfe304000

[    0.924935] ehci-pci 0000:00:16.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.925248] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.925533] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.926099] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.926382] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.14.14-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.926666] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.2

[    0.927205] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.927490] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.927942] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.928230] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    0.928618] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.929026] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.929594] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe30a000

[    0.984995] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.985282] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.985802] usb usb4: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.986119] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.14.14-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    0.986402] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    0.986921] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.987208] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    0.987681] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    0.988092] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.988667] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 20, io mem 0xfe308000

[    1.044006] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.044293] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.044812] usb usb5: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.045131] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.14.14-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    1.045415] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    1.045934] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.046220] hub 5-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    1.046694] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.047110] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    1.047677] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfe306000

[    1.103015] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.103301] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.103821] usb usb6: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.104141] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.14.14-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    1.104423] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    1.104946] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.105266] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.105678] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.106081] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    1.106654] ohci-pci 0000:00:16.0: irq 22, io mem 0xfe305000

[    1.162029] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.162315] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.162835] usb usb7: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    1.163154] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.14.14-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    1.163438] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:16.0

[    1.163952] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.164270] hub 7-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    1.164710] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.165134] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.165510] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.165987] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    1.166691] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.167001] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.167448] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.168048] rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.168469] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.168770] rtc_cmos 00:04: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    1.169625] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.27.0-ioctl (2013-10-30) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.170252] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.171188] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.171471] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.172099] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.172390] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    1.172826] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.173189] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.173491] TCP: cubic registered

[    1.173771] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.174433] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.174918] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.175235] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.175800] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.176117] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    1.177119] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.177820] acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[    1.178304] ALSA device list:

[    1.178582]   No soundcards found.

[    1.207006] usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.352017] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.358454] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.358762] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.359142] ata2.00: ATA-9: M4-CT128M4SSD2, 000F, max UDMA/100

[    1.359428] ata2.00: 250069680 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.359987] ata3.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDS721010DLE630, MS2OA5Q0, max UDMA/133

[    1.360282] ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.360921] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.361413] ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS50, TL04, max UDMA/100

[    1.362001] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.365237] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.373811] scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS50  TL04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.392811] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.393340] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.393860] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.394042] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    1.394503] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      M4-CT128M4SSD2   000F PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.395336] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 250069680 512-byte logical blocks: (128 GB/119 GiB)

[    1.395451] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    1.395647] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72101 MS2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.395914] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    1.395916] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    1.396019] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    1.396038] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.396040] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.396084] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.398849] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.399162] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.399176] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.400093]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    1.400702] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.418514]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[    1.419361] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.419659] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.419996] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    1.420547] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.420830] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    1.421159] md: autorun ...

[    1.421438] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.423159] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.423192] EXT3-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    1.423201] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:2.

[    1.423510] devtmpfs: mounted

[    1.425460] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1036K (ffffffff81ab6000 - ffffffff81bb9000)

[    1.426033] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 10240k

[    1.427805] Freeing unused kernel memory: 524K (ffff88000157d000 - ffff880001600000)

[    1.433070] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1872K (ffff88000182c000 - ffff880001a00000)

[    1.442299] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=080f

[    1.442594] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=2

[    1.442898] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 4E498E80

[    1.474002] kbd_mode (929) used greatest stack depth: 5808 bytes left

[    1.479402] loadkeys (930) used greatest stack depth: 3920 bytes left

[    1.479858] init-early.sh (928) used greatest stack depth: 3792 bytes left

[    1.648071] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.692233] systemd-udevd[1082]: starting version 216

[    1.697572] random: systemd-udevd urandom read with 92 bits of entropy available

[    1.757786] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[    1.769924] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xb00, revision 0

[    1.769966] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Auxiliary SMBus Host Controller at 0xb20

[    1.774649] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0745

[    1.774653] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[    1.774656] usb 3-1: Product: USB Storage

[    1.774658] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 000000000901

[    1.775329] usb-storage 3-1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    1.775419] scsi3 : usb-storage 3-1:1.0

[    1.792118] hda_intel: Disabling MSI

[    1.793563] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[    1.793567] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[    1.805422] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    1.827278] input: HDA ATI SB Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input12

[    1.827802] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out Side as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input11

[    1.827881] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input10

[    1.827967] input: HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card0/input9

[    1.828866] input:

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zu den Werten würde ich erst mal so sagen, das kannst du bis auf die vom k10-temp komplett in die Tonne treten. Was für ne CPU hast du genau? 

Ups, habe gerade gesehen, da ist noch etwas hinzugekommen. Klingt nicht gut.

----------

## Erdie

Oder ich erneuere einfach mal das Netzteil und hoffe der Dinge, die da kommen. Speicher sollte doch ausscheiden, wenn es sowohl mit einem, als auch mit dem anderen Reigel nicht funktioniert.

Oder könnte es doch an der CPU liegen? Evtl, dass die auf die Bretter geht bei bestimmten Funktionen, die erst beim Initialisieren des Xorg gebraucht werden?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, ich stecke in deiner Kiste nicht drin. Meine Erfahrungen:

CPU, ja oder nein. Wenn sie geht, dann geht sie, wenn nicht, dann geht gar nichts. Dazwischen kenne ich nichts.

Speicher genauso. Wenn du einen raus nimmst und dann auch gegen den anderen wechselst und es ändert sich nichts, dann ist es nicht der Speicher.

GPU und das Mainboard können wir inzwischen auch ausschließen.

dmesg sieht auch gut aus, also ich hab da jetzt nicht jede Zeile genau geprüft aber so beim Überfliegen wird eigentlich alles erkannt. Das spricht dafür, dass CPU und Board ok sind.

Was hast du für ein Netzteil? Hersteller? Leistung? Wenn du da so nen Chinaböller für 19€ drin hast, das würde einiges erklären.

Will damit nicht sagen, dass ich richtig liege, aber per Ferndiagnose ohne die Kiste unter den Fingern zu haben, sehe ich das halt so.

----------

## Erdie

Netzteil ist ein Coolermaster mit angeblich 450 Watt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Klingt ja schon mal besser als Chinaböller. Letzte Rettung würde ich jetzt sagen...

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du da jetzt genau drin und was für eine CPU? Wegen der Leistungsaufnahme. Aber 450 Watt sind erst mal ok für fast alles. Wenn sie denn funktionieren...

----------

## Erdie

Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 650-e mit max. 60W Leistungsaufnahme. CPU ist eine AMD Phenom XII 4Kern mit, wenn ich mich nicht irre, 95 Watt TDP..

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na, ich denke, dass passt schon. Aber jetzt ist Samstag Abend und du stehst da mit dem, was du hast. Und das funktioniert nicht. Scheiße.

----------

## Erdie

Ich werde das Ganze am WE erstmal ad acta legen. Aber da ja nur noch CPU, Speicher und Netzteil zur Debatte stehen, werde ich evtl doch eine neue CPU kaufen, weil wie am billigsten ist (61€) und weil ich mit einfach vorstellen kann, dass es der Speicher ist. Das klingt komisch aber wenn nichts mehr hilft, muß ich eben das unwahrscheinliche als wahrscheinlich annehmen. Die Spannungen wurden alle im BIOS korrekt angezeigt. Jetzt kann es noch sein, dass die erst unter Belastung einbrechen aber wenn dann die CPU nicht war, tausche ich auch noch das Netzteil. Wenn dann immer noch nichst geht, schmeiß ich alles in die Tonne.

----------

## Klaus Meier

No. Keine CPU. Wenn schon, dann Netzteil. Und das dann Enermax. Die CPU ist OK. Zu 100%. Jetzt nicht schauen, was am billigsten ist. Und Speicher ist es auch nicht. Speicher ist entweder ganz kaputt dann geht gar nichts mehr oder du hast sporadische Abstürze. Die hast du aber nicht,

Ich bimmelle dich morgen Nachmittag noch mal an. Sag dir dann noch einiges dazu. Jetzt ruhig bleiben.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Nein, keine neue CPU und auch kein Netzteil. So wie ich das sehe funktioniert alles.

Du solltest erstmal den Kernel neu bauen - z.B. funktioniert dein Sound nicht.

Im Prinzip ist es so wie wenn du die Festplatte mit deinem Gentoo in einen anderen Rechner steckst. Mit Binär-Distries die einen Kernel haben in dem alles eingeschaltet ist funktioniert das, mit Gentoo nicht.

@platinumviper hat die richtige Anleitung geschrieben.

----------

## Erdie

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Nein, keine neue CPU und auch kein Netzteil. So wie ich das sehe funktioniert alles.
> 
> 

 

Sound funktioniert (wenn er denn hochkommt)

Mir ist noch nicht vorgekommen, dass Softwarefehler manchmal auftreten, und manchmal nicht. Wie ist zu erklären, dass der Rechner manchmal erst gar nicht in das Bios kommt , machmal mit Kernel Panic hochkommt, machmal ohne Kernel Panic aber mit Desktop, er dann sofort einfriert sobald firefox gestartet wird usw? Alles völlig unsystematisch! Am meisten kommt es zu Fehlern, wenn er wärmer ist und wenn der Speicher nicht runtergetaktet ist.

Und genauso sah es aus, bevor ich irgendetwas an der Hardware geändert hatte und zwar unmotiviert ohne World Update oder ähniches. Irgendwann kam es einfach.

Das kann einfach kein reines Software - basiertes Problem sein.

Oder wie stellst Du Dir vor, dass noch nicht einmal das BIOS startet und wenn der Rechner ne Weile rumgestanden hat, dann wieder doch?

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Oder wie stellst Du Dir vor, dass noch nicht einmal das BIOS startet und wenn der Rechner ne Weile rumgestanden hat, dann wieder doch?

 

Das deutet eigentlich auf ein Mainboard Problem hin. Du kannst versuchsweise mal für 15 Minuten die Batterie entfernen. Oder gleich ersetzten, wer weiß wie lange das Mainboard im Lager gelegen hat.

Nach dem dmesg zu urteilen das du gepostet hast, wird sowohl deine CPU als auch deine 8GB RAM erkannt. Von daher würde ich diese Komponenten erstmal ausschließen. Bleibt Mainboard und Netzteil. Wie du sagst hat das neue Mainboard das selbe Verhalten wie das Alte (manchmal geht's manchmal nicht), was dann auf das Netzteil schließen läßt.

Das Problem ist, dass Hardwarefehler oft schwer zu lokalisieren sind.

Und ja, auch Software kann schon ein merkwürdiges Verhalten hervorrufen.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hehe, da werden erinnerungen wach, hatte mal ein Problem mit der Festplatte, dachte ok ist sie halt kaputt, tauscht du sie aus und gut ist, bis die zweite innerhalb von zwei Tagen die selben Fehler hatte, lag am Netzteil das Fehlerhafte Spannungen geliefert hatte, ohne Oszilloskop kann man so etwas aber nicht feststellen da im Bios auch nicht alle Werte angezeigt werden.

Den Speicher solltest du mal mit memtest86+ testen, am besten 12-16 Std., wenn da keine Fehler auftreten ist der in Ordnung.

Die CPU könntest du mit Prime95 überprüfen (Am besten bootest du dazu nur in die Konsole gibt im pentoo Overlay ein ebuild mit dem namen sci-mathematics/gimps läuft auch in der Console ohne Grafische ausgabe.

Das Netzteil könntest du am besten von einem Fachmann mal durchmessen lassen, wie ich schon sagte die Bios Werte allein sind nicht zuverlässig genug.

Wie alt ist das Netzteil denn schon ?

----------

